# Signature Request



## GameSoul (Jul 26, 2008)

Resolved!


----------



## Mei-o (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, I've been wanting to make a new one in a while, okie dokie then! I'll see if I can come up with something new!


If possible, I request other people to not take this, thank you very much!


----------



## ZeroSlash™ (Jul 26, 2008)

I can take a whack at it. I'll get back to ya later.


----------



## ZeroSlash™ (Jul 26, 2008)

How's this one? Just tell me if you need any changes.


----------



## Gingy (Jul 26, 2008)

If I have time later today, I'll give it a go.  Unless you want ZeroSlash's...or anybody else's who posts one.


...and stuff.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work! This gets me wondering (and greedy) for a sig of my very own that uses Game & Watch characters and really HOT asian women!


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 27, 2008)

Post deleted. Also thanks Zero for the sig.


----------



## ZeroSlash™ (Jul 27, 2008)

Anytime, just ask.  ^^


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 27, 2008)

i really need a decent doctor who sig, featuring the tenth doctor. Not like the one i have now.


----------

